
Best productivity tools for your dev life - elorant
https://areknawo.com/best-productivity-tools-for-your-dev-life/
======
0-o
Lists like this are very useful. I find myself switching between different
productivity apps often to keep in fun and interesting. Wunderlist and Trello
are defintely two of my favorites.

